

Prisoner's dilemma on £100.000 - pkrumins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Uos2fzIJ0&featured=

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=902195>

Much discussion already there, but comments no longer possible, so if you want
more discussion, I guess it has to be here.

And the other item has spoilers, so if you want to watch it before knowing the
outcome, do so here.

This comment is also a spoiler protector, but only if you up-vote it to keep
it at the top. If you don't want me to get karma for that, here's a link to a
scapegoat comment to down-vote, and hence balance the karma:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1020472>

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Scapegoat comment ...

